# GKA Mailing List



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Following the very successful GKA reunion I am recompiling a mailing list of ex-GKA staff so that they may be kept informed of staff news and general activities. 

Anyone who worked at GKA is eligible to join the list - please contact me at portishead.radio(at)btinternet.com or private message me with details of when you worked at the station and I will add you to this list. Those who like getting down with the youth can also join our ex-staff Facebook page - simply search for Portishead Radio and answer some easy questions and you will be added.

Many thanks

Larry


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

An ungrateful thought occurred to me Larry.

"How we did work at GKA! sometimes we got a turn."


----------

